# Just Robbed a Bank - humorous memoir from a real bank robber



## Timsup2nothin (Jul 3, 2021)

The hardest thing to remember when you are a bank robber is that you still look like everybody else. The giant sign that says JUST ROBBED A BANK is not flashing over your head, it is IN your head. 

This is a book of stories. Stories I lived before, during, and after becoming a bank robber. And make no mistake, even though I haven't robbed any banks for years, I am still a bank robber. Once I understood the flashing sign was in my head, not over it, it was going to be in my head forever. That's what being a bank robber taught me about the defining choices we make: They can't be unmade. But the most important choice I made wasn't choosing to be a bank robber. Being a bank robber just put me on the path to being everything I ever wanted to be, and more. 

Because it taught me that I could choose.


Available through most online retailers in most electronic formats or in paperback.

On Amazon here.


----------



## DharmaKazi (Jul 5, 2021)

Timsup2nothin said:


> View attachment 13758
> 
> 
> The hardest thing to remember when you are a bank robber is that you still look like everybody else. The giant sign that says JUST ROBBED A BANK is not flashing over your head, it is IN your head.
> ...





Timsup2nothin said:


> View attachment 13758
> 
> 
> The hardest thing to remember when you are a bank robber is that you still look like everybody else. The giant sign that says JUST ROBBED A BANK is not flashing over your head, it is IN your head.
> ...


How many bank did you rob?


----------



## Timsup2nothin (Jul 3, 2021)

DharmaKazi said:


> How many bank did you rob?


What? A spoiler alert!

More than a few, less than all of them. For further details...


----------



## Timsup2nothin (Jul 3, 2021)

Maybe I should have given a less flippant answer there, but I've had to work pretty hard at that question over the years because _I didn't really keep count._ The first one was supposed to be the only one. My lifestyle, as shown in the book, got pretty hectic after that and while it seems like I should know, I just don't exactly. Robbing banks was sort of like putting gas in the car, I just did it when the tank was low and didn't think too much about it as an event. When something funny or out of the ordinary happened, I remembered that because it was a story to be told...and this book is the result.


----------



## Timsup2nothin (Jul 3, 2021)

Today I got the first e-mail response from a media personality saying they would read my book. It's a great day, and a good day for a bump.


----------



## DharmaKazi (Jul 5, 2021)

Interesting answer. It surprises me how casual being a bank robber was for you. Oh I need money; which bank should I rob today?


----------



## Timsup2nothin (Jul 3, 2021)

DharmaKazi said:


> Interesting answer. It surprises me how casual being a bank robber was for you. Oh I need money; which bank should I rob today?


Well...it was actually a little different than that...I have a story in the book about "bank robber financial planning"...but the gist is that when I was low on money I would do a three bank road trip. I had a commitment that I would not rob banks if I didn't need the money, and looking back on it after I realized that had turned into "I am blowing this money so I can go rob some banks." My spending habits got...eccentric.


----------

